# Digital Tools



## EN Publishing (Oct 29, 2021)

The Level Up: Advanced 5E crowdfunding campaign is rolling on and has continued to unlock some amazing stretch goals. With just seven days remaining on the kickstarter (that time has flown!), we'll be taking a look at some of the most recent unlocks and what might be in store in the future. If you aren't exactly sure what Level Up is all about, we've covered some of the basics in previous blogs and there's even an entire website dedicated to the game!





Before we take a look at the previous and future stretch goals, the entire team at Level Up would like to send a huge thanks to everyone that has assisted the project and helped to make it the success it has become. Whether that's in the form of the rigorous playtesting that has been carried out over the last year and more or taking the step to support the crowdfunding campaign... thank you!

Although there are a raft of stretch goals prior to these in the form of a roll20 character sheet, fully-searchable databases, and a character builder, recent and future stretch goals have and are taking the project to a whole new level.




With the Revenant and Vampire synergy feat trees unlocked, the rules have gained some spooktacular additions, plus the addition of the Narrator's Screen provides some valuable tables to hand while protecting those important notes from prying eyes.




And with the most recent stretch goals, the content expands even more to encompass lycanthropy, the artificer class, the terrifying jabberwocky, and the construct heritage.

With just one week to go and so much content both unlocked and to look forward to, there really has never been a better time to join the campaign! What are you waiting for? It's time to Level Up!


----------

